# Any violin or viola players out there that have gone through a TT?



## Kacot (Feb 8, 2013)

I play viola, not professionally, but with a community orchestra. I am scheduled for a TT on 2/21. I was wondering if there are any others on the boards that play either instrument that have gone through a TT and if so how long it was before you were comfortable playing your instrument again?


----------



## Mbend (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Kacot, I just had a TT January 21st. I play the violin, like you not professionally but it is something I enjoy so pretty regularly. I am three weeks post-op and I picked my violin up this past weekend and felt pretty comfortable with it. The area is still a little bit sore so I am extremely gentle with it but it amazed me at how quickly it healed. The worst thing I am dealing with is not having enough energy to play but the neck really feels pretty good. Best of luck with your TT and you will be in my thoughts. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Kacot (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for your response! Good to know.


----------



## Kacot (Feb 8, 2013)

I am now post TT by nine days and I picked up my viola for the first time today. It doesn't hurt at all. I just feel tired and weak. I will get back into it gradually.


----------



## Kacot (Feb 8, 2013)

Played with the orchestra last evening for a 2 hour rehearsal. Tired, but no pain at the incision at all. Yesterday was the first day I started to see glimpse of my old self back as far a energy goes.


----------



## Lunasa (Jan 6, 2017)

Anybody got any experience in playing the viola / violin after surgery thyroid tumors?
I am a violist and a month ago I had surgery thyroid tumor in which I'we removed only part of the thyroid.
The way I hold the instrument is pressing it directly on the thyroid. The pain is quite acceptable, but it feels uncomfortable and I'm afraid of causing consequences pressing my thyroid.

I am in Croatia and do not speak much English, so forgive me for my humble language!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't picked up a violin in over 20 years, so I can't I'm wondering what your incision scar looks like?


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

For a while after surgery it felt uncomfortable to me to have anything pressing up against the skin there, even clothes. That has subsided over time.


----------

